# Rolle für Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float 3,60



## FredFisch2209 (7. März 2016)

Hey zam,

hab mir nun endlich eine Float-Rute gegönnt um den Schleien, Brassen, Döbeln und Satzkarpfen nicht immer mit meinen Karpfenruten nachstellen zu müssen. 
Jedoch fehlt mir dazu noch die passende Rolle. 
Habt ihr da Empfehlungen?
Gefischt wird mit 0,18-0,20er Mono da auch doch mal ein größerer Karpfen einsteigen kann oder beim "Trotting" am Fluss n Ü50er Döbel/Barbe.

Hätte da an die Shimano Aero 4000 FA Feeder gedacht (gibt's auch als 4000 FA Match mit Doppelkurbel, was ich nicht so mag und niedrigerer Übersetzung, was ich beim Match bzw. Posenangeln eher negativ finde durch den geringeren Schnureinzug in diesem Fall).
Alternative wäre eine preisgünstigere Exage 3000 SRC.

Über Erfahrungen oder weitere Vorschläge würd ich mich freuen...

LG Freddy


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. März 2016)

*AW: Rolle für Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float 3,60*

Ich fische an meiner Aqualite Power eine Shimano Exage RC 2500 RC. Schnur in der Regel 0,25er STROFT. Passt gut zusammen.


----------



## Mind (7. März 2016)

*AW: Rolle für Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float 3,60*

Ich hab an meiner eine Browning Black Magic drauf glaube die 3000er mit einer 22er Mono.

Sehr gute Combi finde ich.


----------



## Xianeli (7. März 2016)

*AW: Rolle für Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float 3,60*

Eine ryobi zauber Match 4000, allerdings auf der Power float.


----------



## Welpi (7. März 2016)

*AW: Rolle für Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float 3,60*

Ich fische auf der Aqualite Power Float eine 3000er Ecusima mit 0,22er Mono.


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Rolle für Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float 3,60*

Ich persönlich finde ne 4000er Rolle etwas zu stark für das feine Stöckchen, welches ich auch fische, seit 3 od 4 Jahren, und nach wie vor vom P/L absolut begeistert bin. Ich fische entweder ne 1500er Daiwa Regal, für etwas feinere Fischerei oder  "fürs Gröbere" eine 2000er Ecusima an dem Stock.


----------



## Arne0109 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Rolle für Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float 3,60*

2500 Penn Sargus 2


----------



## FredFisch2209 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Rolle für Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float 3,60*

Wie ich sehe fischen die meisten auch kleiner als ne 4000er. Ich dachte nur dass eine 4000 mit breiter Spule besser zu werfen ist und dazu noch ein gutes Gewicht hat um die Rute beim "Trotting" etwas besser auszubalancieren. Von der Schnurstärke her würde ja ne 2500er oder 3000er locker reichen ...


----------



## TrevorMcCox (8. März 2016)

*AW: Rolle für Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float 3,60*

hab an meiner auch die browning black magic drauf.


----------



## Minimax (8. März 2016)

*AW: Rolle für Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float 3,60*

Wenn Du Trotting am Fluss machen willst, versuchs mal mit ner Centrepin, das klappt sehr schön mit der Sensor Float. Weil die so schön weich (Geschmackssache-ich mags) ist, kannst Du auch eine schöne feine Schnur 14-16er draufmachen. Macht grossen Spass.
 Ansonsten ne schöne kleine 2000er Rolle.


----------



## Fr33 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Rolle für Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float 3,60*

Bin kein Fan von ZU kleinen Rollen.... würde mich wohl für ne 3000er Exage mit Kampfbremse entscheiden. Dazu dann ne 0,20er Mono und fertig.


----------



## feederbrassen (8. März 2016)

*AW: Rolle für Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float 3,60*



Fr33 schrieb:


> würde mich wohl für ne 3000er Exage mit Kampfbremse entscheiden. Dazu dann ne 0,20er Mono und fertig.



Aber auf keine Fall größer.#d


----------



## FredFisch2209 (8. März 2016)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn Du Trotting am Fluss machen willst, versuchs mal mit ner Centrepin, das klappt sehr schön mit der Sensor Float. Weil die so schön weich (Geschmackssache-ich mags) ist, kannst Du auch eine schöne feine Schnur 14-16er draufmachen. Macht grossen Spass.
> Ansonsten ne schöne kleine 2000er Rolle.



Ja wenn ich nur Trotting mit der Kombi vorhätte würde ich sicher ne Centrepin nehmen. Da die Kombi jedoch auch viel zum Ansitzen auf Schleie und Co. genutzt wird kommt nur eine Stationäre in Frage...

LG


----------



## FredFisch2209 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Rolle für Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float 3,60*

Puh, also die meisten empfehlen ja wirklich ne kleinere Rolle. Gibts eine 3000er Matchrolle mit großer Spule?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. März 2016)

*AW: Rolle für Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float 3,60*

Ryobi Zauber Match 4000 z.B.

Body ist ja mit dem der 3000er identisch.


----------



## Fr33 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Rolle für Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float 3,60*

Bei Shimano sind die 3000er Modelle vom Body her vergleichbar mit 2500er Modellen. Haben die flachere Shallow Spule.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. März 2016)

*AW: Rolle für Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float 3,60*

Shimanos Aero Modelle gingen auch.

Aero 2500 FA z.B 
Den neuen,kompakteren Body,E-Spule+Line Reducer.

Bringt es trotz 5:1 Übersetzung dank grösserer Flachspule (240 m 0.20er) auf 82 cm Einzug.


----------



## FredFisch2209 (8. März 2016)

RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Shimanos Aero Modelle gingen auch.
> 
> Aero 2500 FA z.B
> Den neuen,kompakteren Body,E-Spule+Line Reducer.
> ...



Top! Wie ich gerade gesehen habe gibt's die auch als HG Version mit nem 6:1 Übersetzung und nem Schnureinzug von 98cm! Das wäre ja optimal für ne Match/Float Kombi...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Rolle für Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float 3,60*

Ich fische an meiner Drennan Float Rute eine Daiwa Match Winner 2508 QDA, mit einer 0,16er und 0,18er Stroft GTM.Gibts auch als 3012 und 4012. Jeweils mit 190m/0,27.
Die Rolle ist speziell für das Match und Feederfischen.

Hab mich für die kleine Rolle entschieden, da ich wie gesagt nur feinere Schnüre fische und die kleine Rolle nur knapp 310 Gramm wiegt, Schnureinzug 4,8:1 72 cm mit 150m/0,27. Die Drennan  Rute wiegt nur 157g bei 4,27 m Länge. Passt einfach super zusammen.

Hier die Infos zu den Rollen:
*Daiwa Match Winner 2508QDA - gewicht 310gram- Lijncapaciteit:0.27mm./150mtr.- inhaalsnelheid: 4.8:1 - 72cm. per slinger slag
 *Daiwa Match Winner 2508DQDA - gewicht 310gram-  Lijncapaciteit:0.27mm./150mtr.- inhaalsnelheid: 4.8:1 - 72cm. per  slinger slag - (dubbele slinger)
 *Daiwa Match Winner 3012QDA - gewicht 345gram- Lijncapaciteit:0.27mm./195mtr.- inhaalsnelheid: 4.7:1 - 79cm. per slinger slag
 *Daiwa Match Winner 3012DQDA - gewicht 345gram-  Lijncapaciteit:0.27mm./195mtr.- inhaalsnelheid: 4.7:1 - 79cm. per  slinger slag - (dubbele slinger)
 *Daiwa Match Winner 4012QDA - gewicht 445gram- Lijncapaciteit:0.27mm./195mtr.- inhaalsnelheid: 4.9:1 - 86cm. per slinger slag

Zur Qualität brauche ich wahrscheinlich nichts schreiben. Ich bin top zufrieden mit der Combo und der Schnur.


----------



## Schönbucher (11. März 2016)

*AW: Rolle für Daiwa Aqualite Sensor Float 3,60*

Ich fische die Aero 4000 Feeder, seit drei Jahren auf einer meiner Feederruten du bin restlos begeistert von der Aero Feeder.
 Das Konzept der Rolle "kleines Gehäuse mit Großer spule" ist im Grunde das was du laut deiner Frage suchst. Auch mit einem Gewicht von knapp über 300gr. Und du hast die Möglichkeit die Rolle auch mal auf andere / Feederrute zu schrauben.
 Ich möchte die Aero Feeder nicht mehr missen.


----------



## FredFisch2209 (14. März 2016)

Danke für die Antworten. Werd mir die Daiwa mal genauer anschauen. Die Aero 2500 mit hoher Übersetzung find ich bis jetzt am interessantesten. Die Aero 4000 Feeder steht jetzt auch noch auf der Liste da ich an meiner Browning Black Magic Feeder gerne die bisherige Okuma Longbow LB-40 gegen die Aero tauschen würde...


----------

